# going as a Draag from "Fantastic Planet" need your help!



## twistedstring (Oct 16, 2010)

Hi, 

I just registered to this website/forum, hoping to get some help on doing a Draag from "Fantastic Planet." I really need help creating the eyes. 

Here's a link to a photo. Any suggestions on how to do the eyes?

THANKS!


----------

